# A Lyrical Graveyard



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2012)

And no, I'm not talking about this entire forum (although it would fit, wouldn't it!) XP


I'm talking about those bits and pieces of songs/lyrics that pop into your head but, for some reason, you can't finish them. You may have just a chorus, or a verse here, a bridge there, maybe a few of these together but not a complete song! You approach them, ready to make a proper song out of it and no matter how hard you try, it won't let you. Sometimes it feels as if that piece is destined to be just that, a single, lone piece. 

Why not share your unfinished parts and/or how you overcome this problem, if it plagues you at all. 

I'll start:


"Solomn wishes consumed,
By burning passions for a lie
Why,
Try to deny
It makes us human
and keeps us alive"

Until the end of our lives
We hunger for a reason
No chance to realize,
This silence is a treason
But to fade away
An empty shell
Is,
Hollow a death,
and blasphamous 
To the meaning


----------



## Cran (Sep 1, 2012)

At least your example looks like a piece of modern poetry; 
and perhaps that is what is was meant to be ... 
a poem with background music. 

I had two or three fat manila folders of aborted ideas, 
I'm not sure if I still have them, or which carton they'd be stored in.
I had to do some ruthless culling when I moved into my current,
much smaller, house.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2012)

I tend to burn the ones I have no hope for, and that goes for all my work ^^

"This is the bottom of the pit
This is the flesh of which you bit
Crying, feed me
This is the hollow where it hit
These are the words that do not fit
You want to, eat me"

Like what I did in the second to last verse  I ran out of ideas so I made a little joke.


----------



## Namba (Sep 18, 2012)

I get ticked when I can't think of anything to go after the first few lines, so I just tear out the page keep it in one of many shoeboxes and forget about it until I need something to help me think.

"He stays at home for days at a time
Thinking about what could have been.
A remote in one hand and a beer in the other;
Escape as a means to an end.

There's a single lone box
That comes in all sizes.
You turn and twist one way
And your life twists another.
Take all you think you know
And throw it all out for the birds."

And this piece of crap.

"Loosen up the looser ends.
Let it all become undone.
Loosen up the loser's end.
Keep a record of all he's won.

It's infinitely impossible enough for it all to come true.
If I came off as rude, I was only rude just for you.

I find I pay more for all
The things I've gotten for free.
But you know, I guess it was worth
All your money in the end.

I'm smart enough to be
Just the student for you."

I just left it alone, because I honestly had no idea where I was going with it. And somehow I was rhyming at the beginning without even realizing it, so that really messed me up when I realized it.

One more

"The"


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahah! Welcome! That reads as a full song, melody and all? I can sing mine, but as I mentioned in a previous thread I've ne musical ability whats so ever -_-


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

"Butterfly, butterfly
I watched you as you fluttered by
You feel my hate, and know your fate
My heavy hand will bring you down..."

Hated the butterfly reference -_- scratched it entirely, it went on:

"Your seeking of power
will lead to your affliction
I hate the way you shower
me with false affection"


----------



## Namba (Sep 18, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Ahah! Welcome! That reads as a full song, melody and all? I can sing mine, but as I mentioned in a previous thread I've ne musical ability whats so ever -_-


Luckily folk style music is easy to work with; the music isn't too terribly complicated, but somehow I couldn't get it to fit to any chord progression. It just wasn't working. When I get with my friend to start recording our folk-rock project I'm gonna have him look at it and see if we can finish it right then and there. As far as singing... I'm not a great singer; that's what folk music is for.



Noxicity said:


> "Butterfly, butterfly
> I watched you as you fluttered by
> You feel my hate, and know your fate
> My heavy hand will bring you down..."
> ...



The second stanza is definitely something that can go any direction. I think you should keep it somewhere and if you ever need an extra line that happens to fit in with another song you're working on, fit it in with a little modification if necessary.  I don't often do that because I prefer to finish it all at once (if that makes any sense at all), but when I can't sometimes I get lucky and have a good line lying around that would fit perfectly.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh no, I know what you mean. I'm the same way. It's just that the tune is stuck to it now and I can't seperate them =P

I have one that I'm dying to finish but can't seem to find the right way to go on, maybe I should do a thread for that too "Songs with Promise!"


----------



## Namba (Sep 18, 2012)

Finished one just today  Hoping to adapt it into a song later.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

So do you think of the lyrics and then add the tune, create the tune and add lyrics, or discover both simutaniously?


----------



## Namba (Sep 19, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> So do you think of the lyrics and then add the tune, create the tune and add lyrics, or discover both simutaniously?


The music usually comes first. But I've done all three before.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

Your Avitar is so distracting lol ^^


----------



## Namba (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks as though it's served its purpose.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

Indeed. So you said you write folk style music? Whta kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Namba (Sep 19, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> Indeed. So you said you write folk style music? Whta kind of music do you listen to?


I listen to all kinds of music. I'm into anything with good lyrics for the most part, so that kind of takes a good chunk of pop music out of the question lol.  I listen to metal (and all its siblings), folk, hard rock, punk rock, industrial and every now and then I'll listen to some hip-hop (i.e. early Listener).

Favorite bands and artist include: The Beatles, Rancid, Suicidal Tendencies, Chevelle, Deftones, early Slipknot, System of a Down, Nine Inch Nails, The Network, Green Day, Foxborough Hot Tubs, The Chariot, In Flames, The Dillinger Escape Plan, Dream Theater, John Denver, mewithoutYou, John Lennon, A Perfect Circle, Tool, The Tallest Man On Earth, As Cities Burn, Annie Lennox, August Burns Red, Johnny Cash, Dead Kennedys and Death Cab for Cutie. There's a lot more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.

Here's a song I wrote a while ago... I just haven't had time to add more to my Soundcloud account.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't see it because I'm on a gov. computer =P

I'm a big rock/alt rock, industrial, grunge fan. I'm currently on a soundgarden and audioslave kick, because Cris Cornells vocals are sexy.


----------



## Namba (Sep 19, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> I can't see it because I'm on a gov. computer =P
> 
> I'm a big rock/alt rock, industrial, grunge fan. I'm currently on a soundgarden and audioslave kick, because Cris Cornells vocals are sexy.


I freaking LOVE Audioslave! Cris Cornell and the band members from Rage Against the Machine make a perfect combination. I've always liked Tom Morello's style guitar.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

It's very distinctive, to bad they broke up =P

I have to say, I'm not entirely impressed by most of Cornells lyrics, although "Mailman" did a decent job, but alot of the stuff off of Superunknown just felt shallow and repetative, at times nonsensical.

Is that just me?


----------



## Namba (Sep 19, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> It's very distinctive, to bad they broke up =P
> 
> I have to say, I'm not entirely impressed by most of Cornells lyrics, although "Mailman" did a decent job, but alot of the stuff off of Superunknown just felt shallow and repetative, at times nonsensical.
> 
> Is that just me?


Nah, the guy isn't a lyrical genius, but man, his vocals kick butt. I wish I could sing like him.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2012)

That too. Sooo sexy ^^


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 23, 2012)

Noxicity said:


> And no, I'm not talking about this entire forum (although it would fit, wouldn't it!) XP



Ah-hah, I thought you actually referred to this forum. *shrug*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 23, 2012)

There is a couplet that describes the moment when someone decides to reveal something of their inner self that I love and have never been able to use to my satisfaction.

Gently she drew apart
The curtains round her heart

I have tried it all sorts of ways, the initial adjective gets changed quite a bit, the best I have got to go with it so far is.

She's sharing their blood secrets with the woman down the hall
Because he won't talk to her, and she can't not talk at all.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh I love those Olly, very touching and thought provoking.


----------



## neondemon (Nov 21, 2012)

I get that all the time!! It's so annoying xP 
Here's one that I came up with a couple of weeks ago: 
"And you don't even have to begin to fathom 
The years and the weeks and the days and the hours 
This stagnant pool unfinished emotions 
When you're heading for a one-sided version 
And you don't even have to try again 
For the work and the effort and the complications my friend 
Because shadows have entered the mists of my mind 
It's something the devil couldn't find" 
Yeah, it's crap, I know XD


----------



## neondemon (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh and I LOVE YOUR MUSIC TASTE. Just sayin'. I'm a massive Soundgarden fan; Cornell's vocals really are awesome.


----------



## marsomthing (Feb 21, 2013)

This flew out of me one night... Favorite thing I ever wrote... Can't write anything worthy of a second verse or even a chorus: 

He's stuck on the edge and knows what to do
She came between them with nothing to lose
Never thought it would end just quite like this 
we,d go down in the books 
But is this end

Fighters take their separate corners
Lovers go separate ways 
no one said it easy 
That's the game that we play 

Thoughts?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2013)

hard to advise without knowing the tune, is there a melody established?


----------



## marsomthing (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya it's a very rhythm based lyric, that's what makes it hard to duplicate with another verse/ chorus whatever it is.   I ga e up on it 5 years ago....


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 24, 2013)

She likes a Jolly Roger
Or a sailor or a soldier
She is out for what she gets, 
But she hasn’t got there yet

AND


Though his voice was made to croon 
He spat out the silver spoon 
His first love was rock and roll 
It touched his savage heart and soul


----------



## Elicit (Aug 21, 2013)

I see them running
So far away, now
I see them running
So far away
I see them running
I see them running


----------



## Stevenson (Oct 7, 2013)

I like it. Flows very nicely.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Apr 12, 2020)

I have quite a few, 

Heres one snippet I just thought of just now off the top of my head:

He found god in the mundane 
Eternity on a Tuesday morning
Why should I care, about how he found fame
Or how he found out about his glory

He said he didn’t mean to earn it 
It wasn’t worth me complaining 
Now after all, he worked so hard for it
Just to let it be 

Deteriorated 


Also this other song’s one chorus part that still lingers in my head from time to time, not sure if it’s from an actual song so I thought I’ll post cuz it came to me in a dream... kinda:

“When the time comes
You’ll find love again
And When that time comes
You will love again” 

What do y’all think


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 18, 2020)

I wish this topic was more active, there's a shitton of lyrics I need to write.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 20, 2020)

Community of the Living Dead

[Intro]
HATRED
LIES
COMMUNION
THE DAMNED GATHER NOW

THEIR KINGDOM
UNITED
EMPOWERED

RITUAL
SACRIFICE
DEATH
THE NEW AGE BEGINS

THE END OF ALL TIME
COMMENCEMENT

[Bridge and Verse]
Nobility in the eyes of the Antichrist
Seek out approval from their demonic prince
Sacrificing human life to acknowledge him
With heinous ritualistic murders in mind

Secrets to eternal life held within
Ancient texts of mortal sin read aloud
When the knife is thrusted in the heart is pulled
The spell is cast and the ritual ends

[Bridge and Solo]

[Verse]
Human life has no true worth in his presence
Even those who worship him are but his humble servants
Those for whom he has no need shall require death
By his law whom he destest shall quake

Blood is cast unto the soil in his name
Into his cup the nectar flows ingested for him
To the dogs go the remains as worthless scraps
His servants rejoice as the spoils are retained

[Bridge]

[SOLO]

[Chorus]
Under his name they gather
To death they worship in sin
Secretly waving his banner
Satan is their only king

His glory the ends of their service
By killing they satisfy his means
Together they stand as his subjects
Community of the Living Dead

Any advice anyone can offer?


----------

